# سؤال عن زيوت النسيج



## maria (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
أريد أن أسال سؤال و سوف أضع مقدمة عنه, ليكون واضح للجميع.
زيت النسيج الذي يستخدم في مكنات النسيج يتألف من:
1- زيت أساس Base Oil
2- اضافات كيميائية تمنح هذا الزيت خاصية الاستحلاب حين يمزج بالماء, و الغاية في ذلك أنه حين يستخدم هذا الزيت في مكنات النسيج التي تنتج القماش, يحصل تماس للقماش مع الزيت و ينتج بقع زيتة على القماش ( ناتجة عن زيت النسيج ). حين يغسل القماش بالماء في مرحلة الصباغ تذهب البقعة الزيتية و لا يبقى اي اثر على اعتبار انها اصبحت قادرة على الانحلال فيه..ز

السؤال:
ما اسم هذه الاضافات؟ ( الاسم الكيميائي ) 
واذا في بالمكان اسم شركة تنتج هذه الاضافات... 


و لكم جزيل الشكر....


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

حقيقة السؤال مهم وجيد ومن الاضافات التي تضاف على الزيوت لتحسين آدائها هي المواد التي ترفع القاعدية والتي تعطي فرصة عمل التصبن عند دخول الماء للزيت مما يعطي الزيت خاصية الاستمرار في التزييت حتى بوجود الماء .وهذه بعض المحسنات .

Ethylenediamine (EDA 
Diethylenetriamine (DETA
Triethylenetetramine (TETA
Tetraethylenepentamine (TEPA 
Ethyleneamine E-100 (E-100 
Aminoethylethanolamine (AEEA 
Blends and Derivatives


----------



## maria (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ نبيل,
جزاك الله عنا كل خير...


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------

